# Kevin Pearce back on a board



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Edited your post to embed the video. This is definitely the feel good story of the season so far. Congrats to KP!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool he's back to riding for sure.

Was gonna post this is in one of the helmet discussion threads.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

that...is....rad!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

It's good to see the kid riding again after his accident. Head injuries suck. :thumbsdown:


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

so he gets on a board after not riding for 2 yrs and already rides better than most who rode for 2 yrs. lol


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

this is cool and all, but my helmet says get well soon kp, now what?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

good vibes


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> so he gets on a board after not riding for 2 yrs and already rides better than most who rode for 2 yrs. lol


hes a pro for a reason


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

He rides switch better than me.:laugh:


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

such a feel good story. good for KP!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

what he says about not forgetting how to ride put a smile on my face, as i went through some medical issues this summer where i forgot just about everything including my own name, my wifes name and my daughters name. the only things i didnt forget were skateboarding, snowboarding and how to drive truck. definatly a feel good story, I hope a speedy revovery to him.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

haulinbass said:


> what he says about not forgetting how to ride put a smile on my face, as i went through some medical issues this summer where i forgot just about everything including my own name, my wifes name and my daughters name. the only things i didnt forget were skateboarding, snowboarding and how to drive truck. definatly a feel good story, I hope a speedy revovery to him.


Cool man, glad you're okay! :thumbsup:

The KP story is really great, I'm glad to see him back on a board. It would be cool to see him doing video parts and stuff like that... but it would be tense to see him ride in competitions again.

His doctor said he could snowboard obiviously, but has he made any statements recently about not being able to compete again?


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great news...Glad to see he is able to board again. I wonder if he will ever get the the competition stage again.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know, but my guessis that he probably doesn't want to compete that much anymore. I think almost dying takes some of that desire out of you. However, I do believe he will be in all kinds of video parts out in the backcountry, not in the park so much. We'll likely see a lot of soul carves from KP in the future.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> He rides switch better than me.:laugh:


I'm sure he rides better than you riding switch blind folded :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son rode around with him at Breckinridge late in the day after dew tour semifinals. He is just happy to ride and said he didn't have that desire to compete anymore, just to ride...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure the doctor's told him he can't or "shouldn't" compete anymore. Another blow like that would certainly mean death. I can see him having a career doing the film thing if he wants. It really comes down to how long lasting the injury is and what happens if he takes a shot in the same area again. Sad to say, but he may not have a professional snowboard career anymore.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The possibility is there for him to not have one, but I doubt it will end up that way. He's still sponsored by Burton and a few others, so I would suspect they're looking forward to film parts from him. The kid is good, and it's well known that he's good. I think he'll have a lasting place in the sport, even if he quits competing and just "takes it easy".


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Not to mention because it's a feel good story, burton may want to capitalize on that as well.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

It's been really interesting reading articles/interviews with KP and what he's said about his future in terms of snowboarding. I think this speaks for itself



> Kevin Pearce returns to snowboarding at Breckenridge - ESPN
> 
> The injury also has forced him to reconsider and redefine what it means to be a snowboarder, and to hear him tell it, that hasn't necessarily been a bad thing.
> 
> "That's still a pretty big question I have," Pearce said. "Snowboarding to me is not all about competitions, and it never was. There's this whole other part of snowboarding that is more about getting out in the powder, cruising around and having fun, and that's really where I plan on taking my snowboarding next: to the backcountry. I'm not going to go dropping 50-foot cliffs or anything; I'm just going to cruise around and have fun."


----------

